# Flu Concerns



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Due to the ease of how this virus is spreading, I do have concerns for my old flock even though I'm not living near any of the states that are currently being affected.

For all of those in or near those states, pay attention to what they have to say. Practice bio security if you happen to be any where that could possibly be an area that the virus could exist. IE, co-ops or feed stores. Right now I would avoid any poultry shows.

In case you didn't know, chickens get flu. There are many strains out there, some so mild you never see a symptom but then there is the current one circulating and its a danger to our flocks. Until this runs its course just be careful.

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/bird-flu-probable-iowa-chicken-broiler-breeding-farm-n351151


----------

